# new girl on the block needs help



## happysnapping (Jun 1, 2009)

hi everyone. I'm pretty new to this, having just moved to Cyprus. I'm trying to set up a buisness here. I need to find out if theres the equal of BNI here. I know theres not actualy BNI but surely there must be somthing like????

Any pointers greatly appreciated!

Sarah


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

happysnapping said:


> hi everyone. I'm pretty new to this, having just moved to Cyprus. I'm trying to set up a buisness here. I need to find out if theres the equal of BNI here. I know theres not actualy BNI but surely there must be somthing like????
> 
> Any pointers greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sarah


There is no BNI here, the closest chapter is in Israel but that won't help here. I actually found it hard to find anything similar as for networking/referrral/business start-up type resources for entrepeneurs. It depends what type of business you are starting up and perhaps if you give some more details here members will probably have some helpful hints. Between everyone on here there seems to be a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

hi sarah
i have just returned from cyprus after being there for 5 years try the link below and see if you find some contacts. I have used this organisation and found it so useful in buisiness to meet the right people all the best colin


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I get emails from the Paphos Business Network, I just remembered them as I never used them and I started getting emails after my business opened. Do a Google search and you will easily find it.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

colroy said:


> hi sarah
> i have just returned from cyprus after being there for 5 years try the link below and see if you find some contacts. I have used this organisation and found it so useful in buisiness to meet the right people all the best colin
> <snip>
> 
> what is the website for this?


----------



## happysnapping (Jun 1, 2009)

*thanks, here is further info*



Cleo Shahateet said:


> There is no BNI here, the closest chapter is in Israel but that won't help here. I actually found it hard to find anything similar as for networking/referrral/business start-up type resources for entrepeneurs. It depends what type of business you are starting up and perhaps if you give some more details here members will probably have some helpful hints. Between everyone on here there seems to be a wealth of knowledge!


Hi Cleo,

I'm actauly a photographer, I will be setting up a studio here and looking to do weddings and portraits. Your certainly right, there seems to be the answer to everything on here!

Sarah


----------

